#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  > ΓΟΚ - ΝΟΚ - Κτιριοδομικός >  > > >  >  > ΝΟΚ: Πραγματοποιούμενη επιφάνεια κάλυψης

## sultanos

Καλησπέρα σας!
Στην πραγματοποιούμενη επιφάνεια κάλυψης δεν υπολογίζονται:
1.μπαζωμένες βεράντες 
2. σκάλες , νομίζω ναι , εάν έχω περισσότερες από 2  ανοικτές .
3. ράμπες εισόδου γκαράζ , εάν έχουν  άνοιγμα <= 1/3 της όψης .
σωστά ???
οι παραπάνω επιφάνειες  είναι και έξω από τον υπολογισμό της πραγματ.επιφ.φύτευσης , σωστά?
ευχαριστώ.

----------

